# PM from azza/aarons "loyalty"



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Got this gem in my PM box at MD today after outing azza's gimmick here. He seems a bit emotional.




			
				aarons said:
			
		

> you spineless fuck, i had the upmost respect for you, now  you brag here that you caught me out, i think not it was Halpert AKA  Frederick that alarmed in the post before you connected the dots, same  cunt that spammed in my fuckin Journal and you cunts did nothing,  obvious gimmick account and you didnt ban it. You know this whole thing  has got to do with me fucking trying to help people, trying to be  positive when i am suffering depression and post traumatic strees  disorder, i fuckin told you that……..you couldnt be discreet…….FUCK YOU  HEAVY…...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2012)

the upmost respect is gone now..


----------



## colochine (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



^^this


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



^ ¿Que?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Got this gem in my PM box at MD today after outing azza's gimmick here. He seems a bit emotional.



Spoken like a true cunt????????????.i told you that in confidence and now everyone is going to know, what the fuck is wrong with you? Just fuckin ban me, i am gone????????????this site was good and this is how you treat your customers and you call yourself a Super Moderator??????.just couldnt leave shit alone??????.all the cycles you did, you will be dead soon, have a happy agonising death cunt??????.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Spoken like a true cunt????????????.i told you that in confidence and now everyone is going to know, what the fuck is wrong with you? Just fuckin ban me, i am gone????????????this site was good and this is how you treat your customers and you call yourself a Super Moderator??????.just couldnt leave shit alone??????.all the cycles you did, you will be dead soon, have a happy agonising death cunt??????.




 
Somebody is pissed.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

meltdowns via web are hilarious.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

you do realize the moon is full n fuller tomorrow...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

i was pissed when my fake account was outed. there was no reason for it just a mod being pissy. a short guy p something don't remember now. it was freaking harmless and funny shitting a little bit on a guy that wouldn't stop sending me pics of his cock even when i told him my young daughter used my comp too at the time. p funk.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 7, 2012)

Watch out, Kony cummin' fo you.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2012)

heavy this is not the way to treat your customers..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Spoken like a true cunt????????????.i told you that in confidence and now everyone is going to know, what the fuck is wrong with you? Just fuckin ban me, i am gone????????????this site was good and this is how you treat your customers and you call yourself a Super Moderator??????.just couldnt leave shit alone??????.all the cycles you did, you will be dead soon, have a happy agonising death cunt??????.


 
 . . . and post traumatic strees disorder?? WTF?? 

Is that from the Queensland Floods or the Cronella Riots???


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

probably johnnny sent him cock pics too


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . and post traumatic strees disorder?? WTF??
> 
> Is that from the Queensland Floods or the Cronella Riots???



he killed a nurse..used defibrillator on her when she bumped her head at the shopping mall where he was working as janitor/maintenance..so now he's on incapacity benefits because of PTSD...true story


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> he killed a nurse..used defibrillator on her when she bumped her head at the shopping mall where he was working as janitor/maintenance..so now he's on incapacity benefits because of PTSD...true story


 
That's the sickest rape story Ive ever heard. No wonder Nohe is so obsessed with him!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> that's the sickest rape story ive ever heard. No wonder nohe is so obsessed with him!





aarons said:


> and your point is? Probably suffering post traumatic stress from these incidents, not everyday you see bits of skull and brain fluid and have to jump start……the floods went through 2 shopping centres i work at, both heavily affected and i was the only one covering both, almost had a main 440 volt distribution board go bang, while probably 150 people were in the same water…..i evacuated a major dept store on there ground level before this and a tsunami came through…...


 


aarons said:


> a customer had a heart attack, fell over and caved her head in on a concrete plinth, security were doing cpr on her when i arrived and i used the work defribilator until the paramedics arrived, it was horrific, the side of her head looked like a jigsaw, blood, skull and hair all congealed. She had no pulse for 26 minutes, then got one, that was 25 hits with the defib. She lived long enough on a machine in hospital for her family to say goodbye. 24th dec 2010 the machine was turned off. At the time it was implied that she had tripped over a steel expansion cover that had a nut missing off a thread and it was maintenance's fault. I was a maintenance officer. One of my boss’s even said, “oh all you did was hit a button"





aarons said:


> Dont make fun of this please, the lady was a nurse and probably helped thousands in her life……...


*

^^^nurse killer


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> *
> 
> ^^^nurse killer


 
So this is the reason why you are small and undesirable?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> So this is the reason why you are small and undesirable?



huh?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . and post traumatic strees disorder?? WTF??
> 
> Is that from the Queensland Floods or the Cronella Riots???



Floods, i worked in the shopping centre the creek is next to in Toowoomba, evacuated 100???s of people to avoid electrocution from a 415 Volt switchboard, this where the flash flooding hit badly, apart from my normal duties and warden duties, not sure why i am telling anyone as like normal they will use this against me. This was 4 weeks after i was involved in a fatality in the carpark???.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> *
> 
> ^^^nurse killer



your a complete fuckwit, the way i am right now, we will meet cunt, your mouth will meet a gutter and my size 9 in the back of your head???..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> he killed a nurse..used defibrillator on her when she bumped her head at the shopping mall where he was working as janitor/maintenance..so now he's on incapacity benefits because of PTSD...true story



what a fuckin low cunt you are, that lady had a fuckin heart attack, fell and caved her head in, yes i defibrillated her until Ambo???s arrived, she had no pulse for 28 minutes and had her machine turned off in hospital so her family could say goodbye. You obviously dont have any family, it was your family i would have stomped on her head???...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> your a complete fuckwit, the way i am right now, we will meet cunt, your mouth will meet a gutter and my size 9 in the back of your head???..



cant wait,babes


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what a fuckin low cunt you are, that lady had a fuckin heart attack, fell and caved her head in, yes i defibrillated her until Ambo???s arrived, she had no pulse for 28 minutes and had her machine turned off in hospital so her family could say goodbye. You obviously dont have any family, it was your family i would have stomped on her head???...



so the maintenance workers are qualified to use defibrillators?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> cant wait,babes



be as low as you want you fat gutted cunt?????????..you wont win, this shit will get you know where and will blow up in your face, i suppose its hard for you fathom someone can be a hero, you want your country to be safe but will shit on anyone that protects it, if it wasnt for people like me you would still be biting your own neck??????.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> so the maintenance workers are qualified to use defibrillators?



senior first aid and specific training for Defribs, god your fuckin stupid???...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> senior first aid and specific training for Defribs, god your fuckin stupid???...



obviously the training didn't worked..you killed her with your incompetence


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> be as low as you want you fat gutted cunt?????????..you wont win, this shit will get you know where and will blow up in your face, i suppose its hard for you fathom someone can be a hero, you want your country to be safe but will shit on anyone that protects it, if it wasnt for people like me you would still be biting your own neck??????.



bwhahahaha..yeah,thx azzaztazia..if it wasnt for you


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> obviously the training didn't worked..you killed her with your incompetence



she was dead before she hit the floor, have some fucking compassion, Doctor told me you tell from her eyes and the fact the blood from the head was congealed and not spilling out, eg heart still pumping blood,

As i said you are a fuckin low cunt, fuckoff to MD and go back to photoshoping for Dummies??????.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> she was dead before she hit the floor, have some fucking compassion, Doctor told me you tell from her eyes and the fact the blood from the head was congealed and not spilling out, eg heart still pumping blood,
> 
> As i said you are a fuckin low cunt, fuckoff to MD and go back to photoshoping for Dummies??????.



so why did you use defibrillator if she was dead already?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> so why did you use defibrillator if she was dead already?



Fuck your a dumb cunt, post accicident we were told she was already dead, a doctor has to pronounce death, you are obliged as a first aider to do first aid until told not to, ambo???s did defib and cpr for 25 minutes after we stopped, i guess they didnt know what they were doing either?????????.get a life cuntfullbrains.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Fuck your a dumb cunt, post accicident we were told she was already dead, a doctor has to pronounce death, you are obliged as a first aider to do first aid until told not to, ambo???s did defib and cpr for 25 minutes after we stopped, i guess they didnt know what they were doing either?????????.get a life cuntfullbrains.



so basically you was defibrillating a corpse?


----------



## vancouver (Mar 8, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Fuck your a dumb cunt, post accicident we were told she was already dead, a doctor has to pronounce death, you are obliged as a first aider to do first aid until told not to, ambo’s did defib and cpr for 25 minutes after we stopped, i guess they didnt know what they were doing either……….get a life cuntfullbrains.


 


SILUHA said:


> so basically you was defibrillating a corpse?


 
I 1st thought SILUHA = Azza1971!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I 1st thought SILUHA = Azza1971!!!



that really hurt


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 8, 2012)

How can someone be so stupid to attempt to bring back to life a rotten corpse?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2012)

haha, another gimmick is back, if you were a corpse Shadow, i would piss in your ocular cavities….


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Theres gonna be a lot of gimmicks in the future...because im banning most of you 




















J/K ?


----------



## Littleguygimmick (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Theres gonna be a lot of gimmicks in the future...because im banning most of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simpleminded Feeble Woman?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

you guys aren't really accomplishing much but making yourself look really low for making fun of this situation and making it more obvious prince doesn't give a shit about this place anymore except for his google ranking and getting the most sponsers. maybe you should attack manic lion next for being bipolar or other members that have revealed personal info. did anyone have a miscarriage? lose a wife? maybe we can make a big joke bout that next cuz it so funny har har.  i'm sure prince won't mind as long as it gets some traffic up in this bitch. ltfol at him crying to bigbenj about loyalty. 

no school on sunday. 

eventually this type of behavior is going to lead to someone holding hands with the law and bringing down anyone he can in here and the way shit flies in pms here and people tell each other everything it's going to be real bad for business. 

oh lets provide a place for people to do illegal things and lets make a lot of people really fucking mad at us.

doesn't seem like rocket science to think maybe that's a bad mix.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

and no pfunk didn't send cock pics he was a mod. just to clear that up. sorry p.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

you might want to reconsider who the real fucking retards are here. we have how many threads that say omg i'm gonna have a cow my illegal shit arrived. omfg i'm so mad my illegal shit isn't here yet. you think those susies are smart enough to hide their ip? i don't. or brag in a pm what they are on and where they got it? gear. it doesn't give you the stones to not rat on people when it's you or them. oh gee you say no one really knows who anyone is. hmmm how do you know you're not spending your day infuriating the wrong cop?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

if you care about this place and want to see it still here maybe you should step back n take a wider view of what's at stake. lots of fucking cops here and lots of people saying the place is being turned into a shithole because of greed.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Got this gem in my PM box at MD today after outing azza's gimmick here. He seems a bit emotional.


----------



## independent (Mar 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I 1st thought SILUHA = Azza1971!!!



Me too.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> spoken like a true cunt????????????.i told you that in confidence and now everyone is going to know, what the fuck is wrong with you? Just fuckin ban me, i am gone????????????this site was good and this is how you treat your customers and you call yourself a super moderator??????.just couldnt leave shit alone??????.all the cycles you did, you will be dead soon, have a happy agonising death cunt??????.


 


i got you now you pussy ass faggot....

waaaahahahaahahahhaaa !!!

my pds hurts...

sniff... Sniff...

i told you that in complete confidence... ( via pm over " the internet " mind you )

kunt with a capital k.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you might want to reconsider who the real fucking retards are here. we have how many threads that say omg i'm gonna have a cow my illegal shit arrived. omfg i'm so mad my illegal shit isn't here yet. you think those susies are smart enough to hide their ip? i don't. or brag in a pm what they are on and where they got it? gear. it doesn't give you the stones to not rat on people when it's you or them. oh gee you say no one really knows who anyone is. hmmm how do you know you're not spending your day infuriating the wrong cop?


Cops are the biggest gear customers. They are all jacked as they should be.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Cops are the biggest gear customers. They are all jacked as they should be.


 
You know them niggas at DEA take summa dat confiscated RAWS gearz back to their houses.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Cops are the biggest gear customers. They are all jacked as they should be.



if a cop ever has to come here n help me out with anything i want him jacked. keep up the good work


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

little wing...lawd,that woman can talk


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

after i left my kids father he wrote me more pages than are in the bible trying to get me back. 
talking ain't my only talent.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> haha, another gimmick is back, if you were a corpse Shadow, i would piss in your ocular cavities???.



What if I was a nurse, would you kill me?


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you guys aren't really accomplishing much but making yourself look really low for making fun of this situation and making it more obvious prince doesn't give a shit about this place anymore except for his google ranking and getting the most sponsers. *maybe you should attack manic lion next for being bipolar or other members that have revealed personal info. did anyone have a miscarriage? lose a wife? maybe we can make a big joke bout that next cuz it so funny har har. * i'm sure prince won't mind as long as it gets some traffic up in this bitch. ltfol at him crying to bigbenj about loyalty.
> 
> no school on sunday.
> 
> ...


Not as brutal as murdering a nurse, therefore not as funny imo.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Cops are the biggest gear customers. They are all jacked as they should be.



I sell atleast half of my dope to cops. If it was'nt for them, I would'nt bother growing it.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> after i left my kids father he wrote me more pages than are in the bible trying to get me back.
> *talking ain't my only talent*.



That's a start!


----------



## gamma (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting turn of events from page one to page two. Wtf does it matter if someone has two acct? Am I  missing something here?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

Why is Azza arguing with his own gimmick?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> What if I was a nurse, would you kill me?



you could never be a nurse, you are just a dope grower, a dope growing dope, go do some cones and wake up tomorrow lying next to a donkey??????.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Why is Azza arguing with his own gimmick?



not me bro, my Silhua account had an asterisk in front of it???.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Why is Azza arguing with his own gimmick?


 
Fight Club


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> Fight Club



fight club was epic, this is just boring, me and me and me agree???..


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you could never be a nurse, you are just a dope grower, a dope growing dope, go do some cones and wake up tomorrow lying next to a donkey??????.


Go and kill a nurse and wake up tomorrow with post traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## gamma (Mar 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Cops are the biggest gear customers. They are all jacked as they should be.



Agreed with the last part


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

anyone here have ever killed a nurse?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

No but its one of my long term goals


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> No but its one of my long term goals



that's great..i didnt set my goals that high yet..first i'd like to evacuate 100???s of people to avoid electrocution from a 415 Volt switchboard..


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> that's great..i didnt set my goals that high yet..first i'd like to evacuate 100???s of people to avoid electrocution from a 415 Volt switchboard..



Lol at Aussies 415 volts


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Lol at Aussies 415 volts



have some compassion


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> anyone here have ever killed a nurse?



All they do is help people. How does he sleep at night?


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2012)

240volts in australia


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> 240volts in australia



Not in Tawoomba


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> 240volts in australia



not if you lay on top of it trying to evacuate 100's of people


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Got this gem in my PM box at MD today after outing azza's gimmick here. He seems a bit emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly thought discreet was spelled _discrete_. 

Kudos to azza from this spelling nazi. 

Psst... az, cleaned up your training journal, btw.


----------



## GXR64 (Mar 9, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> not if you lay on top of it trying to evacuate 100's of people



Somebody give this faggot free supps!!!


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> Not in Tawoomba



Higher voltages in commercial/indusrial which equals lower amps. I see 440/480 3 phase alot in commercial/industrial applications. The stuff is unforgiving.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Higher voltages in commercial/indusrial which equals lower amps. I see 440/480 3 phase alot in commercial/industrial applications. The stuff is unforgiving.



Have you seen a bus bar rail explode?


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Have you seen a bus bar rail explode?


Nope.....the direct hit can/would kill you. But arcing a panel is just as bad. Blindness, nerve damage,burns,death. The shit at that level is deadly. No joke.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 10, 2012)

That is some funny shit, some of you dumb fucks seen what 440 volts does? Its not like grabbing ahold of a power line, it enters you then has to then leave, probably blowing off your hand or foot and severe electric burns if not death, throw into the mix a heap of water…...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> That is some funny shit, some of you dumb fucks seen what 440 volts does? Its not like grabbing ahold of a power line, it enters you then has to then leave, probably blowing off your hand or foot and severe electric burns if not death, throw into the mix a heap of water???...



that explains the dead nurse then..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^
Hasn't taken credit from the defibrillator's work


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2012)

^^tongue in cheek,can take a poke at himself


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 10, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> that explains the dead nurse then..



I can go lower.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^will regret that uttered my name


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^I have software that tells me where you are


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^checking my ip-address. 
Will be at a local starbucks shortly...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^truce?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^^enough truce. You had your warning. Now I track you ip-address and wait outside


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^every time you shit you will think of me


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^and repeat


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you spineless fuck, i had the upmost respect for you, now  you brag here that you caught me out, i think not it was Halpert AKA  Frederick that alarmed in the post before you connected the dots, same  cunt that spammed in my fuckin Journal and you cunts did nothing,  obvious gimmick account and you didnt ban it. You know this whole thing  has got to do with me fucking trying to help people, trying to be  positive when _*i am suffering depression and post traumatic strees  *_disorder, i fuckin told you that??..you couldnt be discreet??.FUCK YOU  HEAVY?...


 funniest stuff ive read from azza


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Spoken like a true cunt????????????.i told you that in confidence and now everyone is going to know, what the fuck is wrong with you? Just fuckin ban me, i am gone????????????this site was good and this is how you treat your customers and you call yourself a Super Moderator??????.just couldnt leave shit alone??????.all the cycles you did, you will be dead soon, have a happy agonising death cunt??????.



 ooooooooooooh azza....


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> be as low as you want you fat gutted cunt?????????..you wont win, this shit will get you know where and will blow up in your face, i suppose its hard for you fathom someone can be a hero, you want your country to be safe but will shit on anyone that protects it, *if it wasnt for people like me* you would still be biting your own neck??????.



yeah if it wasnt for people like azza the govt would have money for education and healthcare and not wastes on welfare cheating homos!


----------



## cube789 (May 4, 2013)

ah the good old days


----------



## cube789 (May 4, 2013)

have some fucking compassion GDI !

lol


----------



## ctr10 (May 4, 2013)

How can AZZA have PTSD, what was he in Vietnam


----------



## Little Wing (May 4, 2013)

Griffith said:


> funniest stuff ive read from azza



i knew it was you that bumped this. your bs is getting really old. it's like we have a new eddie.

i have been wondering lately what aspect of your personal life is so emasculating that you need to come here and pick on Azza to feel like a man or feel some 

feeble little sense of power???? or whatever... it's obvious this comes from some internal misery in your own life.

 I doubt i'm the only one here that is sick of seeing every thread just about turn into you spewing stupid shit at another member. give it a fucking rest.


----------



## Little Wing (May 4, 2013)

have you ever stopped to consider your passion for hating on Azza is a bit creepy? he's some stranger on the internet. try and think about something else today. you really are starting to look unhinged.


----------



## Little Wing (May 4, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> How can AZZA have PTSD, what was he in Vietnam



people have it for a lot more reasons that being in war. look it up. car accidents, violent attacks, muggings.... a little common sense should make that obvious.


----------



## heckler7 (May 4, 2013)

I thought Azza said he worked mall security and was fired for beating up some punk teenagers, so he was really a maintenance electrician trained in defibulator use and also in charge of security?


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> have you ever stopped to consider your passion for hating on Azza is a bit creepy? he's some stranger on the internet. try and think about something else today. you really are starting to look unhinged.



i didnt start it, azza did, i havent got a problem with anyone except that wanker, 3 times i stopped he starts slinging shit saying im a pussy and scared of him, and this is AG


----------



## Watson (May 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> I doubt i'm the only one here that is sick of seeing every thread just about turn into you spewing stupid shit at* another member*. give it a fucking rest.



1 memeber....Azza , please be clear on this!


----------



## cube789 (May 5, 2013)

to an extent, azza deserves this punishment

you cant be a cunt every fucking day, then expect the world and his wife to show you some understanding when you really need it. He's made up so much bullshit even he doesnt know what the truth is.

the guys on a constant scrounge for sympathy
+ azzas PMs are annoying


----------



## azza1971 (May 5, 2013)

lies lies lies, only Griffith can be the true cunt, i did a lot during the Toowoomba floods when i was doing maintenance at the largest regional shopping centre in Queensland, we had  staff rostered off and on annual leave so was very short staffed. I was the only guy between two centres and went over 13 hours with no food drink or rest on the biggest day Toowoomba has ever had. This was about 4 weeks after the fatality we had in the car park. I fought through PTSD for a long time before it took a hold of me when i got majorly stressed out when looking after my wifes dad when he was in hospital, yes i chucked out a 18 year old who was trying to break into the cinemas early in the morning round 8 AM, only prob was his mother complained, and my conditions of employment obviously dont state that you can throw some out who wont leave so was asked to resign. So thats the record straight, you can do what the fuck you want with it, but its the truth, i dont need your fucking sympathy or insults, it is what it is.


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> lies lies lies, only Griffith can be the true cunt, i did a lot during the Toowoomba floods when i was doing maintenance at the largest regional shopping centre in Queensland, we had  staff rostered off and on annual leave so was very short staffed. I was the only guy between two centres and went over 13 hours with no food drink or rest on the biggest day Toowoomba has ever had. This was about 4 weeks after the fatality we had in the car park. I fought through PTSD for a long time before it took a hold of me when i got majorly stressed out when looking after my wifes dad when he was in hospital, yes i chucked out a 18 year old who was trying to break into the cinemas early in the morning round 8 AM, only prob was his mother complained, and my conditions of employment obviously dont state that you can throw some out who wont leave so was asked to resign. So thats the record straight, you can do what the fuck you want with it, but its the truth, i dont need your fucking sympathy or insults, it is what it is.



13 hours, wooh, sorry i didnt realise it was soooooooooooo severe!


----------



## squatdaddy (May 5, 2013)

*Hero ??????*



azza1971 said:


> be as low as you want you fat gutted cunt?????????..you wont win, this shit will get you know where and will blow up in your face, i suppose its hard for you fathom someone can be a hero, you want your country to be safe but will shit on anyone that protects it, if it wasnt for people like me you would still be biting your own neck??????.



Hero???


----------



## cube789 (May 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> lies lies lies, only Griffith can be the true cunt, i did a lot during the Toowoomba floods when i was doing maintenance at the largest regional shopping centre in Queensland, we had  staff rostered off and on annual leave so was very short staffed. I was the only guy between two centres and went over 13 hours with no food drink or rest on the biggest day Toowoomba has ever had. This was about 4 weeks after the fatality we had in the car park. I fought through PTSD for a long time before it took a hold of me when i got majorly stressed out when looking after my wifes dad when he was in hospital, yes i chucked out a 18 year old who was trying to break into the cinemas early in the morning round 8 AM, only prob was his mother complained, and my conditions of employment obviously dont state that you can throw some out who wont leave so was asked to resign. So thats the record straight, you can do what the fuck you want with it, but its the truth, i dont need your fucking sympathy or insults, it is what it is.



floods aside, this is shit people deal with everday. People use the terms PTSD and "stress" uneccesarily far too much these days. In some countires where people really struggle to survive, its simply called life.

and as I said to you before, you need to man up and apologise for making pedo comments about peoples kids. Then people may start respecting u.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2013)

cube789 said:


> Then people may start respecting u.


   You think?


----------



## charley (May 5, 2013)

I used to fell sorry for Azza, but no more, he's playing games, he wants us to cry with him. Mods need to help him with rep points, & he still fucks it up. When I poss repped Azza he negged me back. If he would be polite & stop ruining threads it might be different but I ain't going to hold my breath waiting.


----------



## ctr10 (May 5, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> people have it for a lot more reasons that being in war. look it up. car accidents, violent attacks, muggings.... a little common sense should make that obvious.


Ok was Azza Mugged or in a car wreck, I think its all an attempt for pity


----------



## Little Wing (May 5, 2013)

azza drama threads and posts dear fucking god who gives a fuck? can't we have some good old fashioned pussy threads or anal ramming tranny threads without them turning into FYI AGAIN so n so doesn't like azza. azza this. azza that.


















pick a new topic.... there are SO many


----------



## Little Wing (May 5, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm sick to death of Azza


----------



## cube789 (May 5, 2013)

^


----------



## azza1971 (May 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah I'm sick to death of Azza



well STFU then, no one asked you


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> well STFU then, no one asked you



did u think about me AGAIN last night when u did the wife?


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

Rambo Nothing Is Over - YouTube


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

^  funny cunt or just a cunt........


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

damn embed wont work lols


----------



## azza1971 (May 5, 2013)

you are a classic retard


----------



## longworthb (May 5, 2013)

Blah blah blah blah fucking blah


----------



## Little Wing (May 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah I'm sick to death of Azza



it's like he is an IM superstar everyone loves to hate and can't shut up about. in every thread we are listening to some great rock music and some fuck plays celine dion. all the entertaining comes to a screeching halt.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

^^^ Great tits


----------



## Watson (May 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it's like he is an IM superstar everyone loves to hate and can't shut up about. in every thread we are listening to some great rock music and some fuck plays celine dion. all the entertaining comes to a screeching halt.



so ur saying ban azza? i hope not!


----------



## c4x (May 6, 2013)

Baby azza suffering from PTSD and depression? Awhhhhhh


----------

